# F1 2010 stürzt bei Boxenausfahrt zum Rennen ab!



## msdd63 (2. Dezember 2011)

*F1 2010 stürzt bei Boxenausfahrt zum Rennen ab!*

Wenn ich bei F1 2010 zum Rennen aus der Box fahren will friert der Bildschirm ein und das wars. Ich habe diese Woche meinen Rechner umgebaut und Win7 und alle Spiele neu installiert und das komische ist, vor dem Umbau hatte ich das Problem nicht! Liegt das an Patches oder irgendeiner Win for Games aktuallisierung? Ich bin ratlos


----------



## Stephi2702 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: F1 2010 stürzt bei Boxenausfahrt zum Rennen ab!*

Hier steht die Lösung: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ationen/148055-sammelthread-f1-2011-a-22.html


----------



## msdd63 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: F1 2010 stürzt bei Boxenausfahrt zum Rennen ab!*

Danke hoofentlh klappt es.


----------



## msdd63 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: F1 2010 stürzt bei Boxenausfahrt zum Rennen ab!*

Es funktioniert nicht! Super


----------

